# DOMS..



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

I've always used DOMS as a sign of a good workout and that I will grow as a result of.

However lately I'm getting less and less sore, am I still achieving hypertrophy or were they **** workouts?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Doms and soreness is only an indication that your workouts hit the intended muscle, nothing more.

It is not relevant to strength and/or hyper trophy. I get 0 doms and train as hard as most.


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

Right ok, thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The more experienced you are, and particularly if you train frequently, most people find DOMS all but disappear. Worry about whether you are gaining or not.

This is worth a read:

http://breakingmuscle.com/strength-conditioning/doms-the-good-the-bad-and-what-it-really-means-to-your-training


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I once got doms from painting


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Prince Adam said:


> I once got doms from painting


Hoovering fcuked me up :lol:


----------



## Scars (Dec 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> The more experienced you are, and particularly if you train frequently, most people find DOMS all but disappear. Worry about whether you are gaining or not.
> 
> This is worth a read:
> 
> DOMS: The Good, the Bad, and What It Really Means to Your Training | Breaking Muscle


Thanks, good read.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DOMS often decreases as you adapt to training, especially when training to a fairly high frequency. The reduction in aching is not a sign the workouts are becoming less effective, rather a sign that the muscle is becoming more efficient at recovering.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Should enjoy having no doms. I hate coming back off holiday and getting back into training after 2 weeks off because of the doms, especially in legs


----------

